# I’m about done with the 300. K-6200



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Don’t get me wrong, I like the performance of the 300, but the cost of the cable to fit 100’ in the drum rubs me the wrong way.

No one that I know of out here has a 6200, if I did I’d offer free labor to feel it out.

Anyone know both machines and can compare them, similarities, differences, speed, torque? I really want to go back to the 5/8” cable.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I like the performance of the 300, but the cost of the cable to fit 100’ in the drum rubs me the wrong way.
> 
> No one that I know of out here has a 6200, if I did I’d offer free labor to feel it out.
> 
> Anyone know both machines and can compare them, similarities, differences, speed, torque? I really want to go back to the 5/8” cable.



We've been running a 6200 for 17 years. Just picked up the Spartan 300 for back-up. I really like it so far and so do my guys. 6200 seems to have a just a touch more torque but it doesn't have the slip-clutch. 6200 is louder. It's also bouncy or off balance...of course it's old but I still think the Spartan is a nicer design and the cable may be pricy but I love how it stiffens up when it hits resistance. I've personally had 4 jobs with the 300 but I think we're going to like it better. 30-40 lbs lighter too. Power feed is smoother than 6200.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

plmber said:


> We've been running a 6200 for 17 years. Just picked up the Spartan 300 for back-up. I really like it so far and so do my guys. 6200 seems to have a just a touch more torque but it doesn't have the slip-clutch. 6200 is louder. It's also bouncy or off balance...of course it's old but I still think the Spartan is a nicer design and the cable may be pricy but I love how it stiffens up when it hits resistance. I've personally had 4 jobs with the 300 but I think we're going to like it better. 30-40 lbs lighter too. Power feed is smoother than 6200.


Thanks! 17 y/o, probably built better than today. I always have stairs involved, and knees aren’t what they were.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Why not the K7500?
I had that machine and it was amazing.(*******s stole it with my truck)

But I would seriously check out Duracable, before your purchase anything. They are the best build machines on the market.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I like the footprint of the 300. It really helps when you have a small bathroom or the basement stairs ends right into a wall.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

What brand cable and size? Have you priced cables at A J Coleman?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I prefer to have 100’ of cable in my drum. Most houses around here are over 75’, which is the limit of the 300 with 5/8. In order to carry 100’ in the 300 you have to buy their .55 magnum at $240 per 50’. All star sewer equipment sells 50’ of .55 for $40 cheaper, but I honestly don’t like the wind. It seemed uneven to me.

I actually have the A.J. Coleman site up right now. My Master surprised me this morning sending me on a drain call right down the road from me, quick and easy. Called him up to let him know I was done and he told me he was taking the day off. So I now have the day off to figure out what I’m going to do.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drain Cables Direct has the .55 cable for $222.40 https://draincables.com/product/dcd-wound-cable

Allan J Coleman is $239.00 for the Spartan .55 cable at 50 feet.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

5/8x100’ is $263, 100’ of .55 is $444.80 from dcd. This is the main reason I want to move away from the 300.

I like the sparshine cable, but the cost over time vs. 5/8”....


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> 5/8x100’ is $263, 100’ of .55 is $444.80 from dcd. This is the main reason I want to move away from the 300.
> 
> I like the sparshine cable, but the cost over time vs. 5/8”....


 
Call your Spartan Rep and see what he can do for you.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's the downside of drums, the cable expense. Of course with a sectional machine, when {1} length kinks, just throw it away and buy a new section. 

7/8" Ridgid cables in 15' lengths are not expensive.

In fact, when I broke an auger head in a sewer a while back, I notified Ridgid. They sent a new length of cable free. Maybe {2} lengths, I can't remember. But I got a cable on them. I can't recall if they sent me a new retriever head for free, I think that they did.

So 100' of cable is over $450 for your machine?


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> Thanks! 17 y/o, probably built better than today. I always have stairs involved, and knees aren’t what they were.


Yep, I was hoping the weight diff would be significant...it's helpful but I wouldn't say significant. And yes...smaller foot print too


----------

